# Bmw Williamsf1 Team Kick Start 2005



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*BMW WILLIAMSF1 TEAM KICK START 2005 SEASON IN BAHRAIN*
01/07/2005

BMW WilliamsF1 Team Kick Start 2005 season in Bahrain. 
Bahrain. The BMW WilliamsF1 Team started its 2005 season campaign early this year, launching its livery and 2005 driver line-up evaluations and a host of new commercial alliances in Bahrain today.

At a press conference at the Bahrain International Circuit, the team confirmed that Antonio Pizzonia (24, Brazil) and Nick Heidfeld (27, Germany) would continue their evaluations over the course of three tests in Spain during January before a decision is finally taken on the identity of the team's second race driver. The successful candidate will be presented at the team's car launch on January 31, 2005 in Valencia.

Over the past three days, the team has also consolidated its commercial position with four new sponsorship agreements confirmed. RBS join the team as a major partner, while Oris, the premium Swiss watch manufacturer, confirmed that they have moved from an official partner to a full sponsor, conferring on-car branding rights. Gore, formerly team promotional partner and new partner, Dräxlmaier, have joined the team as official suppliers.

The new team livery was unveiled at the Bahrain International Circuit yesterday, and today Mark Webber, Nick Heidfeld & Antonio Pizzonia entertained spectators from across the region to a demonstration of Formula One, the BMW Speed Challenge handicap race and road car demonstrations in the new BMW M5.

Mark Webber said, "Apart from having enjoyed the last two action packed days here in Bahrain a lot, I am the happiest man in the world to be a member of the BMW WilliamsF1 Team. I am already very pleased with the work that has been done during pre-Christmas testing. Everybody in the team is working night and day because we want to win. Apart from the test sessions, preparation work for the launch of the FW27 at the end of the month is running flat out."

Reflecting on the three tests scheduled to determine the identity of the team's second driver, Antonio Pizzonia said, "For sure, I want to race in 2005. The evaluation at the tests is fine, tough competition is just a natural part of Formula One. This month is going to become the most important of my career. If I don't get the second race seat, I will give the team every support to win races again as a test driver."

His rival Nick Heidfeld said, "Appearing in full team gear for the very first time has been really cool. I am very happy to be part of the team. Fighting for the second race seat is the biggest chance I have ever had in my career. Whether at a test or in the factory, being with the BMW WilliamsF1 Team is a complete change to what I'm used to. I am impressed by the professionalism, the resources and the determination of the crew. I had a warm welcome and felt immediately at home."


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Photos ! 



















Courtesy of Black350z, M5board.com


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

More!


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Well at least this year the car isn't starting off looking like *ss. :thumbup: Let's start racing.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

I think that's still last year's car... the FW27 is to be unveiled sometime at the end of the month, I think...


----------



## Black330 (Nov 21, 2003)

guess who is from bahrain


----------

